# Athlon XP 2700 mit 63 Grad - Normal -



## Minoteam (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo an alle Superuser!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem; letzte Woche habe ich mir das MSI KT6 Delta FISR Board gekauft samt einen Athlon XP 2700; zur Sicherheit habe ich mir zusätzlich einen Tiger Cooler - geeignet für XP 3000 - zugelegt sowie 3 Gehäuselüfter.

Meine Frage:
Wenn der Computer aufgedreht wird, ist die Start CPU Temp. zirka 46 Grad; nach einer Stunde - egal welche Arbeiten erledigt werden, Spiele, Rendern, Videoschnitt oder nur aufgedreht - Temparatur von 63 Grad; diese Temp. steigt auch nicht wenn, der CPU extrem belastet wird - komisch -
Die Systemtemp. schwankt zwischen 46 u. 50 Grad
Das Lustige ist, wenn ich eine Seite vom Gehäusedeckel öffne, steigt die Temparatur auf obige Höchstwerte - obwohl es im inneren des Gehäuse überhaupt nicht heiß ist. (Die Werte werden von dem Zusatzprogramm MSi Core Center gemessen)
Jetzt zur Frage: Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich noch, die Temp herunterzubekommen - viele "Profis" haben gemeint diese ist zu hoch, andere wieder meinten, dass dies bei einem Athlon XP Normalszustand ist.
Soll ich noch mehr Gehäuserlüfter einbauen; hab ich was falsch gemacht beim CPU-Kühler (läuft mit 2860 rpm) 
Einstellung der CPU FSB 166 MHZ (Bioseinstellung9 hab auch die FSB testweise heruntergedreht - gleiche Temp -

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Georg Melher (18. Oktober 2003)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, dass der Kühler nicht richtig montiert ist, d.h. er liegt eventuell nicht genau plan auf dem DIE. In diesem Fall ensteht ein Luftpolster zwischen CPU und Kühler, welches sich extrem aufheizt. Nochmal testen und nach der Montage eine Sichtkontrolle machen.
Zweite Möglichkeit, dass die Temperaturfühler hinüber sind und völlig blödsinnige Temperaturen anzeigen.


----------



## Minoteam (19. Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Tipp; Habe Lüfter abgehoben CPU mit Pasta beschmiert und das Programm VCool installiert; geht ein bißchen mit der Temp runter CPU 58 Grad Systemp 39 Grad bei starker Belastung katapultiert sich aber die Werte wieder auf das Höchstmaß (w.e.) 
(PS habe auch anderen Lüfter probiert, Ergebnis gleich)
Das die Temp. fälschlich angezeigt wird, glaub ich nicht, da im Bios die gleichen Werte angezeigt werden

Letzte Hoffnung Hubschrauberroter


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Also AMD selbst gibt in seinen Whitepapers bzw. Technical Sheets eine max. DIE-Temperatur von 85 - 90 Grad Celsius an. Also bist du noch ganz gut im Rennen, wenn du AMD vertraust.


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von won_gak _
> *Also AMD selbst gibt in seinen Whitepapers bzw. Technical Sheets eine max. DIE-Temperatur von 85 - 90 Grad Celsius an. Also bist du noch ganz gut im Rennen, wenn du AMD vertraust. *



  Nie vergessen, dass diese Temperaturen nicht für den Dauerbetrieb gedacht sind. Bei längerem Betrieb mit derart hohen Temperaturen wird das die CPU nicht sonderlich gut verkraften.


----------



## Minoteam (21. Oktober 2003)

Na ja, glücklich bin ich darüber auch nicht, dass der Dauerbetrieb mit dieser Temp ungeeignet ist, dazumal mein computer täglich, länger genutzt wird.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch; mein Gehäuse ist zwar ein sehr großes - älteres Baujahr - und wenn dr Computer steht ist gleich gegenüber - Platz zirka 3-4cm - das Netzteil angebracht, also fast auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Lüfter; kann es sein das dieses Netzteil soviel Wärme abgibt das der eigentlich auf gleicher Höhe liegende Kühler das nicht packt und deshalb die Temp nicht genau auswerten kann (Netzteil 431 Watt mit Hinter und Seitenlüfter in Richtung CPU Lüfter)

Wenn an dem liegt werde ich mir doch ein neueres Gehäuse, weit weg vom CPU & Co zulegen


----------



## Georg Melher (22. Oktober 2003)

Gut möglich, aber festlegen würde ich mich nicht darauf.


----------



## Minoteam (28. Oktober 2003)

So, jetzt bin ich mit dem Latein am Ende; neuer Kühler eingebaut (Taisol); Temparatur unverändert; Kontrolle beim "Computerprofi" - ebenfalls ratlos; das Einzige was die mir vorgeschlagen haben - Wasserkühlung einbauen lassen um € 299,00 (sehr witzig)
 

Gibt es Programme, die den Lüfter unter Umständen steuern (kühlen) oder genau Temp messen können, den bei meinem Versuch den Lüfter direkt an die Stromversorgung anzuschliessen - full Power - geht die Temp auf 54 Grad runter auch nicht befriedrigend, aber was soll´s 

Hoffe, Ihr habt noch ein paar Ideen


----------



## Tim C. (28. Oktober 2003)

> geht die Temp auf 54 Grad runter auch nicht befriedrigend


Die Temperatur ist durchaus befriedigend und für den permanenten Dauereinsatz bestens geeignet.


----------



## tuxracer (28. Oktober 2003)

Zudem habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl, das da eines übersehen wurde.

Minoteam hat uns am Anfang als erstes geschrieben, dass die START Temperatur der CPU schon 45 Grad ist, was absolut nicht Normal ist, da die CPU direkt nach denm einschalten in etwa Zimmertemperatur haben müsste, da Sie ja erst Grad eingeschalten wurde, und am Anfang hatte sie somit 100% Zimmertemperatur.


Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten,

entweder der Temperaturanzeiger des MB geht total falsch

oder aber der Cooler ist so schlecht montiert, dass sich ein Luftpolster zwischen CPU und Cooler befindet, was die hohen Temperaturen erklären würde.


----------



## Tim C. (28. Oktober 2003)

Sorry aber ich glaube, dass die CPU schon unmittelbar nach dem starten diese Temperatur haben kann und _nicht_ Zimmertemperatur.

Alleine bis du ins BIOS kommst um dir die Temperatur anzugucken vergehen 2-10 Sekunden. In dieser Zeit fließt Strom durch die CPU und sie erreicht ihre Leerlauftemperatur, die sie auf Grund ihrer kleinen Größe auch recht zügig erreichen dürfte. Würde das nicht so schnell gehen, würden Athlons ja auch nicht nach 5 Sekunden ohne Lüfter durchbrennen (haben zumindest die alten getan).

Also da ist denke ich nicht das Problem. Ausserdem sind Betriebstemperaturen um die 60° doch normal bei solchen CPUs oder nicht ? Also ich kenns nicht anders, als dass die so heiss werden. Es sei denn du bist ein Kühlfetischist und baust dir da sonnst was drann. Kühlturm mit Wasserfall-Sprenkel Kühlung oder so.


----------



## Gudy (1. November 2003)

*auch mal ne frage..!*

ich lass seit einigen Tagen Seti laufen, und seit dem stürzt mein rechner doch recht of ab. NAch dem Absturz habe ich im bios meist Temperaturen von 

System: 45C
CPU:61C

könnte das schon der grund sein?

cu


----------



## Minoteam (27. November 2003)

So, jetzt sind ein paar Wochen vergangen und habe wieder einmal - Computer läuft tadelos - nachgesehen:

CPU Temp (nach 24 stündigen Dauerbetrieb mit zeitweiser Extrembelastung, Rendern, etc... 49 Grad
SysTemp 23 Grad 

Also ich weiß nicht, manchmal glaube ich der XP 2700 hat sich erst warm laufen müssen......
Das Einzige was ich an meinem System verändert habe, ist daß ich zusätzlich eine Soundblaster Audigy eX Karte eingebaut habe; kann mir vielleicht vorstellen, dass der Soundchip Onboard den CPU stark belastet hat..nur mal so´ne Theorie

..aber vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

